# Lets kick start this forum...post your rides



## kloeshuman (11 May 2014)

Lets get this forum moving here, seems to have slooooooowwwwwwed way down. Post some pics of your favorite rides? Bikes? trails? videos? lets show some love for the single speeders out there.


----------



## kloeshuman (11 May 2014)

Ok, I will start. My new favorite ride for now, not what most of you would ride across the pond but it fits many uses here


----------



## Motozulu (11 May 2014)

Ok, my first proper MTB which I have converted to a S/S rigid to be my Winter hack. Quite pleased with the results tbf as it was all done on a budget with mostly second hand parts.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2014)

Are we allowed stuff from the darkside too?


----------



## 4F (12 May 2014)

Fixed gear cycle chat ride 11.05.14, 109 miles


----------



## Motozulu (12 May 2014)

Great thread!


----------



## totallyfixed (12 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Are we allowed stuff from the darkside too?


That I think depends on your definition of "darkside". Personally I am of the opinion that riding fixed is to be enlightened.


----------



## kloeshuman (14 May 2014)

Darkside as to what?? fixed or single speed is the thing.


----------



## kloeshuman (14 May 2014)

Keep the posts coming....love it


----------



## dave r (15 May 2014)

heres the thread, 108 mile fixed gear forum ride Sunday last, longest fixed ride I've done, and an enjoyable days pedalling, though the weather could have been better.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-12

Ride done on my trusty Pearson.


----------



## 1gearnoidea (15 May 2014)

Great effort there 108 miles...great pics too...when is the next one as I'd like to tag along


----------



## dave r (15 May 2014)

1gearnoidea said:


> Great effort there 108 miles...great pics too...when is the next one as I'd like to tag along



I'm not aware of another one being planned, if there is it should appear in here

http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/cyclechat-and-informal-rides.47/


----------



## 4F (15 May 2014)

1gearnoidea said:


> Great effort there 108 miles...great pics too...when is the next one as I'd like to tag along


I am sure there will be another this year


----------



## dave r (15 May 2014)

4F said:


> I am sure there will be another this year



I'll look forward to that, my next 100 is on Saturday, The Cotswold Challenge Audax, but that will be on gears.


----------



## kloeshuman (15 May 2014)

Awesome ride, thanks for posting the link


----------



## totallyfixed (16 May 2014)

4F said:


> I am sure there will be another this year


Indeed, I have quite a few 100 + mile routes that need riding on fixed. Maybe we should start our own 100 mile fixed club, won't be too many members .


dave r said:


> I'll look forward to that, my next 100 is on Saturday, The Cotswold Challenge Audax, but that will be on gears.


Unfortunately for me I have to spend tomorrow driving as I am supporting dr_pink who is racing the North Norfolk 100 mile TT. She still has the remnants of a head cold but we went out last night to test her new tt bike and she had a smile a mile wide after riding at 30 mph on the flat, so she is racing. 18 women entered including 9 triathletes and it's going to be hot, war of attrition.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Indeed, I have quite a few 100 + mile routes that need riding on fixed. Maybe we should start our own 100 mile fixed club, won't be too many members .
> 
> Unfortunately for me I have to spend tomorrow driving as I am supporting dr_pink who is racing the North Norfolk 100 mile TT. She still has the remnants of a head cold but we went out last night to test her new tt bike and she had a smile a mile wide after riding at 30 mph on the flat, so she is racing. 18 women entered including 9 triathletes and it's going to be hot, war of attrition.




Good luck to dr_pink with Her TT, a fixed 100 club sounds good to me, I look forward to doing another one.


----------



## 4F (18 May 2014)

An early 68 mile ride in the sun

Snape Maltings






My steed taking a rest at Thorpeness Mere


----------



## Ian H (18 May 2014)

Here's me setting off for home after the 1999 Paris-Brest-Paris. The report is here.





I still have the bike, a Holdsworth frame from the early 60s, though I've changed the forks, amongst other things. It's still my day-to-day transport.


----------



## kloeshuman (18 May 2014)

Thats a great story, thanks for sharing the link


----------



## GGJ (19 May 2014)

A few of mine over the past winter on the Genesis Skyline
Loch Eil with a snow covered Ben Nevis in the background





Campsies





Campsie Car Park










Loch Laggan










Pollock Park










Eaglesham Moors





Bonnyton Moor









Glen Roy





Strathaven Road, Eaglesham


----------



## kloeshuman (19 May 2014)

All great pics, I love the Pollock Park and Glen Roy pics


----------



## GGJ (19 May 2014)

No pictures of the bike on the Glen Roy ride, I was so cold I couldn't heat up, so I never got off the bike, even climbing up through the glen to where the pictures were taken I was frozen beyond belief, then heading back down I was even colder as I never had to pedal going downhill. Just checked my Garmin data and it was -5 degrees in the glen

Here are a few more of the glen


----------



## RedRider (19 May 2014)

Did the Great Escape 217km Audax yesterday on 47:18 free. London to West Wratting and back in a loop through Essex, Cambridgeshire and (I think) Suffolk (briefly), well-organised by Islington CC (many thanks), in gorgeous weather, in the company of a great group of riders.

Here's some fellow travellers rolling into the first control in Blackmore after 45 km.




My longest day-ride by some distance but felt good with fairly flat terrain and despite a sapping headwind on the way back. Accepted plaudits from multi-geared riders but contend it's just what you're used to.

My cycle computer says we rolled at a 26.5kph average.


----------



## kloeshuman (12 Jun 2014)

This is great......lets see some more.....I love the look of fenders on a single speed for some reason, if I can on my Schwinn conversion I'm going to run at least a fender in the back. Problem being is I want to keep the rear generator and that needs tire contact. Not sure if I can make it work or not??


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2014)

My beloved 531 framed Carlton - memo to self: ride this bike more often.


----------



## morganswift (14 Jun 2014)

I'm new to the forum - here's my Globe Roll 2 in front of Caerphilly Castle. Have to confess, I've never tried it fixed gear but the single speed is getting me pretty fit here in Cardiff.





Cheers
Alex


----------



## Greenhouse (20 Jun 2014)

This is my fixie project it's a Peugeot carbolite 103 should be up and running in a week or 2 , I haven't got much experience riding a fixie so was thinking of adding a brake and rigging it up to the old gear leaver , not to sure yet


----------



## kloeshuman (24 Jun 2014)

Its all good, whatever works best for ya. I still have a schwinn varsity I am working on, going freewheel though


----------



## Dan87 (27 Jun 2014)

my first bike in several years, riding it fixed too. charge plug.  no major rides yet as this would be a lonely ride on my own but used for commuting. as you can see I've customised a bit which Im pretty anal about. I can never keep anything original. both wheels are actually green though now with black petals too.


----------



## ThaiGuy (30 Jun 2014)

Fuji Feather, either 2011 or 2012. It escapes me as to when I bought my reliable steed.

Looks slightly different now, messed up attempt at Flip/Clip bullhorns... :\


----------



## apb (1 Jul 2014)

Here's my raleigh fixie. First time on today for a month.


----------



## kloeshuman (2 Jul 2014)

all great Bikes....keep them coming


----------



## stevevw (2 Jul 2014)

My Hobbs


----------



## kloeshuman (10 Jul 2014)

These all look like great bikes! keep them coming


----------

